# Massey Harris Stalls



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi,I'm new to this forum and pretty new to tractors.

My greatgrandfather passed away and he had a bunch of antique tractors that were all restored.

my plan was to get an old tractor or two that's sitting around and fix them up for a neat little project.Plus it would be a nice thing to remember my grandad by.

One tractor he had was a Massey-Harris Pony Tractor.This one was used a lot for mowing the grass.In the past couple years it started running pretty bad.

THE PROBLEM WITH IT.-It will start fin and everything and it run alright.When I mow with it it will mow decent.If I hit thick grass or start going up a really small grade with it it starts to bog down.Then you have to hurry and hit the clutch let it rev back up and try to go again.Usually it just dies the second you let back off the clutch though.

My greatuncle took the carb off and cleaned it.We emptied the gas and cleaned the entire fuel system.Everything was spotless but we cleaned it anyway.It still runs the same.

Me and my pap think it is something electrical in the ignition.

Anyone have any ideas about what could be wrong.Do you think it's an electrical problem?

thanks in advance.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I am no Massy expert but, in general it sounds like the governor on the carb needs adjusted.


----------



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm going to try to get the old pony.It's a great little tractor.It would be a great project for me and would be nice to keep around because I could remember how my greatgrandfather used to restore all the old tractors.


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree it is in the govener. You can try disassembleing it and giving it a good cleaning. That may work if it has been setting for some time. many times the plate is woren though.

 Al


----------



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

If I get the tractor I'll give it a try and if I don't I'll tell my uncles so they can try to fix it.

I have nowhere to put any of these tractors.It's a shame because there are so many nice antiques that my grandad had and whatever I don't go and get is going to get auctioned.

If you know anyone that likes old antique tractors such as,Fordson,Case,Huber,Leader,Oliver,Let me know
They are located in Western Pennsylvania,about 45 minutes south of Pittsburgh.


----------



## GrandadsTractor (Aug 3, 2009)

I got to thinking about it.

does anyone think it needs a valve job.It runs but when it's under load it dies.Kind of sounds like it needs one.They don't tick though.


----------



## Alton (Nov 2, 2009)

These old tractors have a set of contacts within the distributor or magneto. The first thing I check when one of my old tractors starts running poorly is the fuel filter. Next, pop the cap off the distributor or magneto and check the contacts, usually referred to as the "points". They are easy to check and clean. You should notice some burning or chalking on the contact area. Dress them up using a diamond dust fingernail file. Make sure they are adjusted to the tractor's specifications. A typical gap is .20 (twenty thousandths of an inch. You can get a "feeler gauge at your friendly parts store. You will need to roll the engine over until you have the points open at their greatest point. If you look closely, there is a small cam lobe that rotates with the engine rotation and this is what opens and closes the connection. Since you are interested, each time the connection is closed, the ignition coil is grounded or engaged. A spark occurs. If you neglect to turn off the ignition switch before you work on the points, you may notice a spark. 

Always check the points before you start tearing down the engine. It only takes a few moments and nearly always proves to be the culprit. 

Good luck,
Alton


----------

